# Mini Bow 2.5 gallon tank.



## KirstyTat (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello! I know there are many threads about this and I have read through a lot of them, but I am still very confused about cycling and setup. I got a betta fish four days ago with a one gallon tank (no heater). He seems fine and happy in that tank, but I have been researching how to care for bettas and discovered they need heaters with at least a 2 gallon tank. 

Today I purchased an Aqueon Mini Bow 2.5 gallon tank and heater and am hesitant to set it up before understanding more about cycling. Many people said 2.5 gallon tanks can't be cycled while others say they need it. Could someone clarify this to me and explain what I should do next? After adding water and letting the heater warm up the tank when can I put my betta in? I don't want anything to go wrong. Thank you very much for the help and sorry for a repeat question.


----------



## ksage505 (Sep 19, 2011)

In short, no, you don't need to cycle a 2.5 gallon. As long as you keep up with your water changes your betta will not produce enough ammonia for it to be dangerous. I have a 2.5 gallon that isn't cycled and my betta does perfectly fine. I do twice weekly water changes. Your betta will be perfectly fine to go in the aquarium once you've let the temperature settle and conditioned the water. 

As for if such a small aquarium can be cycled, I don't really know. I've never bothered with cycling on small aquariums.


----------



## KirstyTat (Nov 5, 2011)

ksage505 said:


> In short, no, you don't need to cycle a 2.5 gallon. As long as you keep up with your water changes your betta will not produce enough ammonia for it to be dangerous. I have a 2.5 gallon that isn't cycled and my betta does perfectly fine. I do twice weekly water changes. Your betta will be perfectly fine to go in the aquarium once you've let the temperature settle and conditioned the water.
> 
> As for if such a small aquarium can be cycled, I don't really know. I've never bothered with cycling on small aquariums.


Thank you very much!


----------

